# Old Holbrooks bottle



## Nicole (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello and thank you for the opportunity to post and hopefully receive some help.
 My Grandmother gave me an old bottle (or perhaps you'd call it a large jar) and she says she thinks it was her grandmothers or great grandmothers (she is in her 70's). It does not look like a particularly special bottle, however because it has been in the family so long it is to me. I have attached a small photo but it is not very good quality as it was taken by my mobile phone camera. It has 'Made by Vulcan Glass Works Sydney' in raised letters on the base of the jar and 'This bottle always remains the property of Holbrooks limited' written again in raised text around the body at the bottom. It has no other markings. It has a 'mold line' ring around the bottom of the body under the text and two up the body which end half way up the lip, about an inch from the top of the lip. The glass seems to be quite uneven in thickness (especially at the base) although is very thick all round and has a few small air bubbles. My grandmother believes it had a cork seal however this may not be correct. It is 215mm total hight, 140 across at the base and 90mm across at the opening.

 I am hoping you may be able to help me establish what it would have been used for and an approximate date, so far I have been told it is likely to be a pickle/preserving jar probably dating to mid to late 19th Century. I have tried searching on the internet however have not had any luck finding any more information. I am not really interested in finding a value although would like to know if they are rare, a date, other photos and general information on what it would have been used for. It has been suggested to me that perhaps because of it's size and text it may have been a jar sold on redemption basis to a store who onsold the contents?

 Thank you very much,
 Nicole,
 Australia


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Nicole, welcome to the bottle forum [] .
 Holbrooks was/is a huge company who used a large range of bottles, most are common but I can't say I've ever seen one like your's [] .
 Hopefully one of the Sydney collectors will see this post and be able to tell you something about it.


----------



## Nicole (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks very much.

 Has anyone seen a bottle like this?????


----------



## mulloon (Feb 16, 2018)

I stumbled on this post today. I am currently writing a history of Australian glass making of which the Vulcan Glass Works in Sydney plays a part. I have been able to determine that the glass works started on August 1, 1917, in agreement with Holbrooks Ltd., a manufacturer of sauces, condiments and other foods in Danks Street, Waterloo, in Southern Sydney in premise owned by Holbrooks. The works were to supply Holbrooks' need first before it could except contracts from any other party. The whole thing fell about in 1926 and the works closed by 1927. I would it Nicole if you could supply a high quality image of the base embossing as most bottles attributable to the glass works have just a "V" or the word "Vulcan" on the base. Thank you. David.


----------



## carling (Feb 16, 2018)

She last posted 13 years ago.  I suggest you try to send her a "private message".  Good luck.


----------



## mulloon (Feb 26, 2018)

I did think it would be a long shot Carling but I have since taken your advice and sent a PM. Here's crossing fingers.


----------

